# tri power swap



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

just wondering what else is needed to do a proper tri power swap on my 66 gto besides the obvious. i located a complete 66 tripower set up (manifold, carbs, filters, linkage and water neck). i'm putting in the 068 cam. i'm thinking upper rad hose, throttle cable and necessary pcv connections. car is non a/c with manual steering and brakes. i dont know if alternator brackets or pulleys will differ or anything else such as the fuel pump. any info is appreciated thanks. john


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Throttle cable is the same. The bracket on the manifold is different. The upper hose is different. You're all set: nothing else needs to be changed. Pulleys, etc. are standard. It's a quick, easy, and excellent upgrade. No worries: go for it!! Be sure to snug down the little 7/16" head bolt that goes into the front of the manifold at the "O" ring before tightening the rest of the bolts down on the intake. just draw it down snug, don't get it really tight, in order to pull the manifold to the timing cover assy.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree
It's an easy swap. :cheers


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

cool! great info guys. thanks again. what do you think the price ranges for one of these tri power units from say a poor condition set up with missing parts to a restored bolt on set up?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

200-2000+


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

200--2000+ If I could insert the "I Agree" flag, I would.....


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

yeah, my guess was between 500 and 2000 since performance years has the aftermarket set up for 1700. so i guess a nice original will fetch the 2k + figure if you can find one. thanks


----------



## 123jboy (Nov 15, 2008)

I did this exact thing to my '66 last year and had it running in about an hour. Well worth the money and very easy to do as stated above.


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

thanks for the info. really want to get one now. :cheers


----------

